# b!tchy or innocent?



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

after a heart to heart talk with my husband he actually admitted that what drives him on in a woman during sex is for her to "act" innocent.no dirty words.no dirty looks.an innocent girl dying to have sex.i thought men love their wives to act b!tchy during sex??so i was really surprized with this.

now my question is...do men really get turned on by acting innocent or is it just my husband??to be honest i dont understand what am i supposed to do to "appear" innocent?? are there any types of clothing?? moves? i would really appreciate any input.

oh and another thing.he said he doesnt like me to wear revealing clothes as it doesnt seduce him.tight and sexy,but not revealing.something that would make him excited to see whats underneath??if theres anyone out there who thinks like my husband...then what style am i supposed to wear to seduce him??


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

To each his own. I think it is great that you can have the conversations. Try the school girl look--uniform skirt or jumper, white button blouse, knee socks, oxfords, hair in pigtails. Save it for home, of course! Maybe babydoll nighties will be nice, too. 

He may like having to seduce you-where you appear to struggle against your "knowledge" that "good girls don't have sex" while fighting a strong desire for him. He wants to have the fun of overcoming resistance, perhaps--not in a physical way (although maybe over time he'll want to try that, too). He may want to dominate you. If you can enjoy it, go for it!

Your needs are equally important, so be sure to "take turns" and fulfill each other's fantasies. Let him know what you'd like or at least what you'd like to try.


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Men are different from each other; they don't all want the same thing. Even a given man won't want the same thing every night.

Be innocent sometimes, be less innocent other times. You don't have to feel the same way every time, either.

Walt Whitman's "Song of Myself" includes:

```
Do I contradict myself? 
Very well then I contradict myself, 
(I am large, I contain multitudes.)
```
That's true of most of us. You should let all of your multitudes get a turn.

(Sorry about "code"; it was the only thing that seemed to preserve formatting.)


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks alot for your input..

i guess i just dont understand the whole "innocent" thing.lets hope i dont mess things up lol.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

Well the avatar may be hot, but maybe not so innocent 

Innocent maybe cutesy, shy or schoolgirl http://www.opentip.com/popup_image....ML-9443.jpg&osCsid=inecut9ovfkpi7r1cdhqe22u77

Maybe just try an let him please you and concentrate on being a receiver - that is often a huge turn on seeing your partner enjoying themselves.


----------



## Me'N'My'Girl (Jan 10, 2010)

OneMarriedGuy said:


> Well the avatar may be hot, but maybe not so innocent
> 
> Innocent maybe cutesy, shy or schoolgirl Elegant Moments Prep School Girl 3Pc. Costume
> 
> Maybe just try an let him please you and concentrate on being a receiver - that is often a huge turn on seeing your partner enjoying themselves.



wow thats a really hot pic...dunno about it being innocent...but ill definately try it :smthumbup:


----------



## dsfg_lover_001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Well I understand how you feel,but I think wearing sexy for women is a normal thing.You want to wear tights or sexy top is just being a woman,you wanna show your body figure.Well this is just my opinion,thanks for sharing.


----------



## LadyOfTheHouse (Jul 9, 2010)

naughty librarian? sexy cat-eye glasses, hair in a sloppy bun (that way you can take it down and you'll have ready-made JBF hair.) cardigan with nothing underneath and a chain that goes right smack in the shadow of your cleavage.

busy executive too distracted by his hotness to concentrate on her work? ultra-slim-cut tailored suit, killer stillettos, no panties. pace around the room while you're on the phone (have a fake conference call or deadline discussion, make sure you sound stressed, busy, distracted), but pace like a model. 

or prop your stilleto-heeled foot up on the desk and run your hand over your thigh absently. or lean your head back and close your eyes and rub the side of your neck: the excuse=my neck is sore from the constant tension of my demanding job. the pose=swimsuit calendar model under a waterfall.

the goal is to appear that you have no idea how hot you are. 

good news for you? it takes tiiiime to seduce a good girl. time, coaxing, and lots of foreplay. lucky you!


----------

